# 1040



## berniej (Mar 5, 2012)

stupid question, I was able the last few years to fill out the 1040 on my computer save it change it etc right on the computer and when finished print it out and then copy what I did straight to a disc. I've have had no luck this year finding a page that will allow me to do it. I would have to download the original form and do it by hand. I' m using windows 10 so don't know if that is a problem. Any help would be appreciated.


Also there is a page with the exchange rate you have to use for euros to dollars, I can't find it any one know where its at.

thanks in advance 

Bernie McKenna


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If you go to the IRS Publications page and download the 1040 or just about any other form, it should be one of those pdfs that you can download, fill in on your computer and then print off for mailing. If you can't fill in the forms you download from the IRS it may be a problem with the version of Adobe Reader that is on your computer.

There is not any one "required" exchange rate you have to use. Any published "generally accepted" exchange rate for either the yearly average or the date of your transaction is adequate. The IRS listing of average annual exchange rates is here: https://www.irs.gov/individuals/international-taxpayers/yearly-average-currency-exchange-rates
Cheers,
Bev


----------

